# Edible fish?



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

My son and his buddy want to go out and catch some edible fish in a river. Any idea where this could be done in the Dayton area? I know there are plenty of fish to be caught in GMR, LMR and Stillwater, but are they edible?


----------



## Frook (Apr 18, 2005)

I wouldn't eat a dang thing from the Ohio...especially south of the licking river ( opposite ballpark ). The licking has several sewage runoffs.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You are safe eating fish from that area, just not in large quantities. The warnings usually apply to "sensitive groups", so if you apply, dont eat them! As a rule the "bottom feeders" _could _ have more contanimants. If you goto the ohio epa website they provide a layout on the fish and how many meals you should eat during a period of time. If it is a one time thing, I would not worry about it. The least of your worries should be sewage runoffs because, when you eat fish, it is usually cooked. The problem comes with heavy metal and chemical contanimants.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Best Bet is to go fishing, catch and release, and have a ball. Then on the way home stop by Krogers and get some Mrs. Pauls. :B


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

Agreed ..... Eating fish out of the GMR/Stillwater around Dayton = Crazy .....


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Long John Silvers is yummy too........
I know you mentioned rivers, I wouldn't worry about fish from the LMR up that way. Caesar's Creek Lake might be an option too.


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

get as far north of dayton as you can for the gmr and stillwater, but the lmr should be ok i usually try to go north of rte 35 for it also and it is legal to fish in john bryan st park and from there you r almost at the head of the river so its really clean.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I would not eat any fish out of any river in ohio, I would reklease them.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

A lot of the guys on this forum tend to scare people who want to keep a few fish by telling them the fish are poison which is certainly not true according to the EPA and ODNR. I will agree that catch and release is important, but if you want to keep a few fish out of a large lake or river, no problem (I would prefer you take them out of lake   )


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

river fish yuckie cept trout hahah yum yum


----------



## Frook (Apr 18, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> A lot of the guys on this forum tend to scare people who want to keep a few fish by telling them the fish are poison which is certainly not true according to the EPA and ODNR. I will agree that catch and release is important, but if you want to keep a few fish out of a large lake or river, no problem (I would prefer you take them out of lake   )




Don't listen to this Tomfoolery. RUN FROM RIVER FISH!!!! They will KILL YOU!!!


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

frook stop your scaring the children!


----------

